# Radiator Mounting



## zgzmithr (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey guys, need help mounting a radiator on a 1969 GTO. I am putting this car together, and the core support was replaced, so the core support is bare.

How does the bottom of the radiator mount, does it use the saddle brackets and rubber cushions? ive heard there should be 1 bracket, ive heard there should be two of them and ive also heard there is no bracket, just the rubber cushions with stops.

Also, I am using dual electric fans, so i will not be using the stock shroud, should i fabricate my own top radiator retainer, or has anyone used a chevelle upper retainer.

thanks guys


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

the shroud holds the radiator ... the cushions sit on fingers on onthe
bottom
... there is 2 vertical stop tabs that keep the radiator from sliding forward.... just in front of the cushions ,,,
if you need parts or pictures give me a ring 2o6 4six5 9165

I have a shroud ... rubber cushions ... stops .... horns ... hood latches,,,
bolts ,,,, center vertical horn hanger .... etc

Scott


----------

